# Under garments female chef coat



## jillybeanstock

Any tips for something comfy and appropriate to wear under a chef's coat?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Try anything comfortable, remember your wearing a coat, the kitchen is hot, just a sleeveless t-shirt. What works for one may not work for another.
You will soon find out that these things will not matter in the end.


Petals


----------



## mental symphony

I just wear a white sports bra.


----------



## chefray

Wear what the guys do. It's generally just a t-shirt or something else light made of cotton.


----------



## chefelle

I wear a loose fitting cami under my chef's coats. I tried a t-shirt but found it too bulky.

I also buy coats from Chefwear that are tailored specifically for women...I find they make a big difference. Much more comfortable.


----------



## jillybeanstock

That is great to hear, I have actually gone with just a running bra this week and found it so much more comfortable. We have to wear the coats supplied by the school supplier, but eventually will get a coat designed for women too. Just looking to learn and be comfortable now.


----------



## anneke

Really? No one wears their merry widow? 

I like tanks with built-in bras in summer and thin t-shirts in the winter. I hate the feel of synthetic fibers on my skin. It's gross when you're sweating.


----------



## dc sunshine

Got to have the old Merry Widow on.....
Good grief woman, I had to google that, then had a good giggle 

I don't cook anymore for a living, but brought up a famly in Darwin for 4 years - tropical, hot, humid, no air conditioning. Stinking hot and humid. Cooked everyday. Any kind of undergarment was oppressive...cotton singlet and shorts were everyday wear. But jungle itch was ever present....yuk. No wonder we came to Tassie.


----------



## sonshine

I am as particular about what I wear to cook in as I am with my knives. And I feel both are equally important. Under my coat I have a heat gear lightweight v neck white t shirt. Under that a sweat wicking sports bra. And for the underroos, the most important part because honestly who wants a bad case of monkey butt 2 hrs into your shift. I wear performance heat gear boxer briefs to keep my bum comfy and dry, so lightweight I can't even feel them. Love my cooking gear.


----------



## rabia

A moisture wicking, low support sports bra or a sports top with a built-in support, an active wear briefs or granny pants should do it. Just don't wear a regular bra or a high support sports bra. Anything polyester is also a no-no for me.


----------

